# Featured Content



## s2k9k (Sep 14, 2013)

Is there a way to remove the "Featured Content" from the home page? I know you can remove the "Carousel" but I can't figure out how to remove the "Featured Content".


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't think it's possible to do that. Like you say, the carousel can go away so I'm not sure why the other stuff can't be removed if you don't want to see it.


----------

